# Ich war schon mal so verpeilt, dass ich...



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

... mir grade beim Rasieren, Haargel statt Rasierschaum ins Gesicht schmieren wollte 

Ist euch so was ähnliches auch mal passiert? Also das ihr irgendwas tagtägliches machen wollt. Aber ihr vertauscht irgendwas und merkt erst in letzter Sekunde das was falsch ist ?


----------



## EspCap (27. Oktober 2011)

... versucht habe, mich mit dem Telefon-Mobilteil zu rasieren. Der Rasierer hat auch gar nicht gepiept, als ich ihn in die Telefonladeschale gelegt habe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

...ein Brötchen in der Reihenfolge Butter/Nutella/Butter/Wurst geschmiert habe. 
War noch klein und in Gedanken versunken ^.^


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Oktober 2011)

...dass ich nachts um 3 aufgestanden bin, aus einem unerfindlichen Grund gedacht habe es sei schon 7 Uhr und aus Gewohnheit mich angezogen habe und zur Schule gelaufen bin. Da es Winter war habe ich den Unterschied auf dem Hinweg nicht gemerkt. Einen Blick auf die Uhr habe ich auch erst gewagt, als ich an der Schule war und alle Türen verschlossen waren ^^


----------



## fallas (27. Oktober 2011)

meine Rest vom Teller in den Geschirrspüler geschüttet habe, um den Teller dann anschließend im Mülleimer zu entsorgen.

( Eigentlich ein Klassiker *g* )


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2011)

... Handcreme statt Zahnpasta auf die Zahnbürste gedrückt habe.


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> meine Rest vom Teller in den Geschirrspüler geschüttet habe, um den Teller dann anschließend im Mülleimer zu entsorgen.
> 
> ( Eigentlich ein Klassiker *g* )



Ich kenns mit Joghurt essen und dann den Becher auf die Spüle getan und den Löffel in den Mülleimer


----------



## Killswitch24 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal meine Socken ins Klo geworfen statt sie in den Wäscherkorb zu werfen >.>


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ... Handcreme statt Zahnpasta auf die Zahnbürste gedrückt habe.



Handcreme? Jajajaja


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich kenns mit Joghurt essen und dann den Becher auf die Spüle getan und den Löffel in den Mülleimer



Ich wollte fast mal ein Eis wegwerfen und die Verpackung essen. Gott sei dank hab ichs noch bemerkt.


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich schließe mich den Mülleimer-Situationen an... Besteck rein, Essensbehälter in die Spüle...

solche Sachen passieren öfter mal. Sind aber nur Kleinigkeiten ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2011)

Verpeilt... verpeilt... eigentlich zuviel ums zu benennen...

Okay, was lustiges... nen... attraktives junges weibchen, fragte mich mal kurioserweise ob ich sie zum Saturn bringen könnte, da sie nicht wusste wo er sei (sie war nicht aus der Stadt) und fragte mich dann "nebenbei" ob ich denn schon zu Mittag gegessen habe... in meiner totalen verpeiltheit proklamiere ich lautstark das ich NATÜRLICH schon Mittag gegessen hätte und beginne mit einem fünf minuten vortrag über das vorzügliche Rinderhüftsteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Kartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat...


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Verpeilt... verpeilt... eigentlich zuviel ums zu benennen...
> 
> Okay, was lustiges... nen... attraktives junges weibchen, fragte mich mal kurioserweise ob ich sie zum Saturn bringen könnte, da sie nicht wusste wo er sei (sie war nicht aus der Stadt) und fragte mich dann "nebenbei" ob ich denn schon zu Mittag gegessen habe... in meiner totalen verpeiltheit proklamiere ich lautstark das ich NATÜRLICH schon Mittag gegessen hätte und beginne mit einem fünf minuten vortrag über das vorzügliche Rinderhüftsteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Kartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat...



 Epische Story... ^^


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2011)

Sitzen im falschen Seminarraum, weil Leute drin sitzen die man kennt und bei der Vorstellung des Seminar Names fällt mir auf, das ich im falschen Seminar bin. Da ich die Dozentin schon kannte, meine Kommentar oh shit falsches Seminar und rausgegangen. Mein richtiges Seminar hab ich sogar noch gefunden xD

An die Uni gehen zu ner Vorlesung man trifft noch 1-2 andere Mitstudenten labbert bisschen. Irgendwann fragt man sich warum so wenige da sind und nachdem dann im Vl Saal auch niemand ist überprüft jemand mal das Internet und findet herraus das heut keine Vl ist was der Dozent aber auch schon die Woche davor gesagt hatte  Beste ist einfach das es immer mehr als einer bei uns verpeilt xD


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin auch gut und gerne mal verpeilt, aber mir fallen im Moment grade echt nur wenige Dinge ein.

Mein gerade im Gedächtnis präsentestes Beispiel:

Ich wollte morgens zur Arbeit fahren, musste aber vorher noch tanken. Dafür wollte ich dann nicht zurück und auf die A63, sondern einfach das Stück von der Tanke weiter, auf die A61 und über's Autobahnkreuz dann Richtung Mainz weiter. Ich hätte also Richtung Köln auf die Autobahn gemusst, war aber so müde, dass ich Richtung Ludwigshafen gefahren bin. Jedenfalls kommt da tatsächlich erst nach 10km wieder eine Abfahrt mitten auf dem Land. Ich also nach ca. 2 Minuten gemerkt "Moment... Das ist aber nicht richtig", dann dacht ich "na ja, nicht so schlimm, wird ja gleich ne Abfahrt kommen." Noch dazu war zu dem Zeitpunkt da ne Baustelle und ich bin also mit 80 und später 130 (begrenzt) durch die Landschaft getuckert. Als ich dann endlich abfahren konnte, dachte ich mir "Mist, musst mal anrufen, blöde Sache jetzt" - und hatte prompt keinen Handyempfang. Nun, ich kam nur 2 Minuten zu spät, hatte dann natürlich doch noch angerufen und als ich die Story erzählt hab, hat mir der Chef (der alte... immer noch schade, dass er weg ist, aber ich bin ja auch weg, was soll's) nen Kaffee spendiert und mich ausgelacht


----------



## pandameat (27. Oktober 2011)

...totmüde morgens meine Zähne mit der Handseife vom Seifenspender statt Zahnpasta geputzt habe (und ich hab mich innerlich noch ein bisschen gewundert, warum das heute "so schwer" ist, die Paste rauszukriegen )


----------



## Elda (27. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Verpeilt... verpeilt... eigentlich zuviel ums zu benennen...
> 
> Okay, was lustiges... nen... attraktives junges weibchen, fragte mich mal kurioserweise ob ich sie zum Saturn bringen könnte, da sie nicht wusste wo er sei (sie war nicht aus der Stadt) und fragte mich dann "nebenbei" ob ich denn schon zu Mittag gegessen habe... in meiner totalen verpeiltheit proklamiere ich lautstark das ich NATÜRLICH schon Mittag gegessen hätte und beginne mit einem fünf minuten vortrag über das vorzügliche Rinderhüftsteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Kartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat...


epic fail dude


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mal gegen ne Laterne gelaufen weil ich erst nem Mädel und dann nem Auto hinterhergeschaut habe.. ;D


----------



## Silenzz (28. Oktober 2011)

.... erst nach 10 Minuten gemerkt hab, dass ich in die falsche Bahn eingestiegen bin! War witzig vorallem, weil ich mich total gewundert hab, dass die Strecke irgendwie anders aussieht als sonst


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2011)

Das hier passt auch irgendwie zum Thema:

http://www.wowbash.c...mage-19509.html

Ich kann mich gerade nicht erinnern, was ich mal so seltsames getan habe ... aber ich sage schonmal abends "Guten Morgen" xD

Der hier ist aber auch verpeilt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akkN-pNh5XU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2011)

...auf dem Heimweg in den falschen Zug gestiegen bin und somit nach Osten statt nach Westen gefahren bin. Resultat 3 Stunden später zu Hause als geplant.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2011)

... die Fernbedienung mit ins Bad genommen habe und als Bürste verwenden wollte...


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2011)

.. den Gürtel in den Kühlschrank gelegt :<


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ...dass ich nachts um 3 aufgestanden bin, aus einem unerfindlichen Grund gedacht habe es sei schon 7 Uhr und aus Gewohnheit mich angezogen habe und zur Schule gelaufen bin. Da es Winter war habe ich den Unterschied auf dem Hinweg nicht gemerkt. Einen Blick auf die Uhr habe ich auch erst gewagt, als ich an der Schule war und alle Türen verschlossen waren ^^



Fast gleich bei mir.

Habe den Wecker ausgedrückt (der nur im Traum klingelte, aber egal). Bin aufgestanden, habe geduscht, habe gefrühstückt. Es war irgendwie etwas dunkler als sonst, aber das hat mein Gehirn irgendwie verdrängt, da gerade Herbst war und das eh jeden Tag dunkler wurde. Ich fühlte mich auch irgendwie wie erschlagen, aber naja, als Pseudo-Nerd kennt man das. Dann auf ins Auto, losgefahren. Mein Arbeitsweg damals war 35km. Kurz vor der Arbeit schaute ich dann auch mal auf die Uhr. 3:15 Uhr. *seufz*
Naja, die anwesende Nachtschicht hat damals gelacht, meine Kollegen wunderten sich auch, dass ich schon so früh da war und mittags bin ich wieder nach Hause ;-)


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn bei mir abends das Telefon klingelt...gehe ich ran und sag erstmal:

"Kanzlei xyz" Ja, ich sag oft meinen Spruch von der Arbeit.

Ich hab mir auch mal morgens zweimal die Haare gewaschen. Normalerweise nehme ich nach dem Waschen nochmal Spülung, aber in dem Fall hatte ich nochmal Shampoo im Haar. Na super.

Und das Trinken aus der Wasserflasche, obwohl der Deckel nicht abgeschraubt ist, gehört auch dazu.


----------



## Makeena (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir schonmal morgens statt Deo Haarspray unter die Achseln gesprüht, war ganz schön klebrig...

Außerdem war ich mal als Fahrerin mit ein paar Freunden unterwegs, fragte wo es langgeht, alle sagen "links" ich meinte "ok" und bog rechts ab...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Epische Story... ^^



Da sieht man das nicht nur meine Träume etwas... daneben sind 



Elda schrieb:


> epic fail dude



Zu meiner Entlastung muss ich allerdings auch sagen, dass ich nur noch 1,30€ in der Tasche hatte... und es dann mit einem Mittagessen doch recht spärlich geworden wäre ^^"


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Oktober 2011)

Klassiker: Aus ner Flasche "trinken" wenn der Deckel drauf ist

Reverse: Flasche eingepackt die noch offen war

Hab mal meine Boxershorts in die Toilette geworfen anstatt in den Wäschekorb

Bin mal ohne Hose aus dem Haus und habs erst gemerkt als es kühl wurde

Hab in der Grundschule einmal meinen Ranzen vergessen (Zuhause)

Einmal hab ich versucht meine Xbox mit meinem Gamecube Controller zu steuern

Ich vergesse oft das ich Freunden einen Link zu einem witzigem Bild geschickt habe, klicke dann selber drauf und lache über das Bild


----------



## xashija (28. Oktober 2011)

Während des Raids Chicken Nuggets gefuttert, die Flasche mit der Asiasauce (leider mit offenem Deckel) geschüttelt und die Sauce so über meine komplette Tastatur verteilt....


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich wollte fast mal ein Eis wegwerfen und die Verpackung essen. Gott sei dank hab ichs noch bemerkt.



^this


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe als ich Sturzbesoffen war dem Mädchen von der ich was wollte geschrieben : "Ich liebe dich" -.- 
Zum Glück hab ich dadurch nicht all zuviel kaputt gemacht aber trotzdem ...


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Oktober 2011)

... meinen Hund vorm Supermarkt vergessen habe. Ich möchte nun nicht die Ganze Geschichte erzählen, allerdings habe ich erst am nächsten Tag angefangen zu suchen.


----------



## pandameat (28. Oktober 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> ... meinen Hund vorm Supermarkt vergessen habe. Ich möchte nun nicht die Ganze Geschichte erzählen, allerdings habe ich erst am nächsten Tag angefangen zu suchen.



oh nein, das ist wirklich schlimm  und wieso erst am nächsten tag?


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2011)

verpeilt das ich noch ne Stunde religion gehabt hätte - und bin fröhlich zum Mittagessen in die Cafeteria gedackelt und dann nach Hause (auf dem Nachhause weg fiels mir dann auf - Stunde war aber schon vorbei xD)


hatte mich aber schon in der Cafeteria gewundert wieso keiner aus meiner Klasse essen war ._.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Oktober 2011)

pandameat schrieb:


> oh nein, das ist wirklich schlimm  und wieso erst am nächsten tag?


Sagen wir, ich war an dem Tag etwas müde. Zumal ich den Hund hier mehr als Mitbewohner anstatt als Haustier betrachte. Naja, er ist ja wieder zu Hause und seit dem gab es auch keine weiteren Vorfälle mehr.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Oktober 2011)

Mir sind grad noch zwei Dinge eingefallen:

Einmal in der Grundschule bin ich einfach zu früh nach Hause gegangen weil ich dachte das ich Schluss hab...und das an meinem Geburtstag.

Und die zweite Geschichte ist gerade mal ein paar Wochen her, auch in der Schule: Es war Dienstag, dritte Stunde, Englisch, gerade vorbei und ich guck mir meinen Stundenplan an.
Denke mir so:"Hm, Freistunde...kann ich ja in die Bibliothek gehen und ein bisschen Geschichte machen...". Ende der vierten Stunde fällt mir was ein: ich hatte keine Freistunde, sondern Musik. Renn dann am Ende der Stunde zum Musikraum (welcher im zweiten Stock ist, also musste ich Treppen hochrennen, was bei meinem Gewicht nicht gerade entspannden ist), Lehrer fragt mich warum ich gefehlt hab :/ Tja, ist natürlich blöd gelaufen da es für sowas keine Entschuldigung gibt :/


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2011)

... (5 oder 6 Klasse) mit Hausschuhen und Schlafanzughose Richtung Schule gegangen bin und erst auf dem halben Weg den Fehler gemerkt habe. Zum Glück ist das Kaff morgens so unbelebt, dass es keiner gesehen hat. *g*


----------



## Bazdash (28. Oktober 2011)

Oh, ich bin mal mit T-Shirt und Unterhose unter die Dusche. (wieso muss man auch immer so früh aufstehen?)

Am Anfang meiner Brillentragzeit, habe ich auch oft meine Brille zu Hause vergessen welche dann meine Mutter immer schön brav in die Schule brachte o_O.

Noch was mit Duschen: Wenn man das Badetuch in den Wäschekorb legt, und das frischgewaschene Badetuch noch bei der frischgewaschenen Sachen liegt und man dann Klatschnass durch die Wohnung gehen muss ... Habe ich was daraus gelernt? Nein. Passiert mir auch öfters.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Naja ohne Schultasche zur Schule zu gehen ist ja wohl der Klassiker - wer kennt es nicht ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2011)

Als ich mein Hörgerät neu bekommen hab ists mir ziemlich oft passiert dass ich mich gewundert hab warum der Linke Kopfhörer nie rein gehen wollte bis mir dann aufgefallen ist dass da ja was anderes im Ohr ist


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ohne Schultasche zur Schule zu gehen ist ja wohl der Klassiker - wer kennt es nicht ?



Hier O_o. Da muss man wirklich gewaltig verpeilt sein. Ist dir das denn erst in der Schule aufgefallen oder auf dem Weg?


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hier O_o. Da muss man wirklich gewaltig verpeilt sein. Ist dir das denn erst in der Schule aufgefallen oder auf dem Weg?



So was ist mir aber auch schon passiert. Tasche am Abend gepackt und dann morgens im Zimmer vergessen und im Bus dachte ich noch so "Heute ist meine Tasche ja so leicht". Ja da war es dann zu spät^^


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Oktober 2011)

Als ich jung war hatte ich auf einem Auge eine Sehschwäche und trug um diese zu korrigieren eine Brille, Linsen und auch die wunderbaren Augenkleber um das gute Auge zu verdecken und mit dem schlechten das Sehen zu "üben". Im Sport hatte ich deshalb immer in einem Auge eine Linse, merkte dies aber nicht so recht. Ich benutzte irgendwie nur das gute Auge zum Sehen und hatte deshalb auch die Augenkleber um mit dem anderen Auge das sehen zu üben.

Dann kam es einmal vor, dass ich beim Völkerball die Balle mitten ins Gesicht bekam und irgendwie fünf Minuten später merkte ich dann, dass meine Linse weg war. Ich natürlich direkt zum Sportlehrer und ihm den Sachverhalt erklärt. Die Linse war damals speziell fürs Auge angefertigt und darum auch erheblich teuer. Kurzerhand durfte die ganze Klasse auf die Knie gehen und die Halle nach der Linse absuchen, doch irgendwie fand niemand meine Linse. Ich lief nach dem Sport nach Hause und merkte zuhause, dass ich vergessen hatte die Linse zu benutzen und diese noch zuhause lag. Mir ist es heute noch peinlich wenn ich daran denke wie 20 Leute auf den Knien durch die Halle robben und nach der Linse suchen, welche bei mir zuhause liegt .

Einmal wollte ich mir eine Fertigpizza machen und schob die Pizza samt Verpackung in den Ofen. Glücklicherweise merkte ich das noch, bevor ich den Ofen anschaltete


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hier O_o. Da muss man wirklich gewaltig verpeilt sein. Ist dir das denn erst in der Schule aufgefallen oder auf dem Weg?



also einem in meinem kurs ist das neulich auch passiert (Oberstufe Gymnasium)


----------



## Cantharion (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Jahr im Sommer:
3Freistunden und dann Sport.
Was macht man in so ner Situation wenn die Schule 3Minuten von der innenstadt entfern ist und es ca 30grad im Schatten sind:
In mit Freunden aus meiner Klasse in die Stadt zu Starbucks und dann in die Sonne. Wir sind gerade am chillen, Musik hören bis irgendwann einer auf die Idee kam "lass doch kurz zum Asiaten was essen" dort haben wir einen Freund von mir getroffen der total überrascht war dass wir nicht im Sport sind (der wollte mit mir an dem Tag in die Stadt und ich hab ihm abgesagt weil ich Sport hatte) - naja waren gute 4,5Stunden im Park und habens verpeilt...

Ich hab 3 mal meine Einstellungen gecheckt und den PC neu gestartet weil ich noch den mute-schalter an meinem micro aktiv hatte. (wobei mir das zimlich "normal" vorkommt wenn ich mir den thread durchlese)


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

ofen auf ober und unterhtze gestellt habe aber temperatur auf 0 grad und mich wunder warum das essen nicht warm wird


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

...dass ich die Tasse Kaffee statt dem Schokoriegel aufs Bett geworfen habe.
...dass mit ich mit der Hose unter die Dusche bin
...dass ich, als ich schon auf der Website war, trotzdem sie wieder eingegeben oder auf das Lesezeichen geklickt habe.
...Google gegoogelt habe


Und so weiter, ich bin so oft verpeilt, das ist schon nichtmehr normal


----------



## Cantharion (28. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...Google gegoogelt habe



jo dawg


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2011)

-Samstags zur Schule -obwohl Schulausfall war , wegen Elternabend
- Feuerzeug im Backofen (Gasherd) liegen gelassen, nachdem ich ihn angemacht hab.
-Schultasche im Bus liegen gelassen.
- Nachts mit dem Zug in die falsche Richtung gefahren (samt drei stündigem Aufenhalt an einem Bahnhof ohne Wärmehalle -mitten im Winter )
-Klassenfahrt beinahe verpasst-Freitags die Lehrerin gefragt, was am Montag anliegt ...öhm...die Klassenfahrt?
-im Drogeriemarkt ein Ei zerdrückt- es war fast Ostern und ich dachte, es wäre ein Stück Seife in Ostereiform...den Drucktest hat es nicht bestanden ...
- und dann natürlich noch einige Sachen, die ich hier nicht nennen werde ....*pfeif*


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2011)

In der Grundschule, schwimmen. Ich dachte mir mal: Ach, zieh die Badehose unter die normale, dann brauchst nicht großartig umziehn. Tja alles gepackt, aber was hab ich vergessen? Jaaa die Unterwäsche....1mal passiert, dann nie wieder!


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab als Kind, mit so um die 10-12 Jahren, 2 mal in 2 Wochen nacheinander meinen Sportbeutel für den Sportunterricht im Zug vergessen - was damals bedeutete: war weg. Ich habe nie wieder teure Sportschuhe von meinen Eltern bekommen


----------



## Manowar (28. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Verpeilt... verpeilt... eigentlich zuviel ums zu benennen...
> 
> Okay, was lustiges... nen... attraktives junges weibchen, fragte mich mal kurioserweise ob ich sie zum Saturn bringen könnte, da sie nicht wusste wo er sei (sie war nicht aus der Stadt) und fragte mich dann "nebenbei" ob ich denn schon zu Mittag gegessen habe... in meiner totalen verpeiltheit proklamiere ich lautstark das ich NATÜRLICH schon Mittag gegessen hätte und beginne mit einem fünf minuten vortrag über das vorzügliche Rinderhüftsteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Kartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat...




Hab ich schonmal besser geschafft  

Das war in Wacken 2010.
Die Nachbarn hatten nen großes Camp, wo wir immer durchgegangen sind, wenn wir pullern mussten. 
Da war ein Mädel das mir echt gefiel. Ich ging eiligen Schrittes, in Richtung Büsche. Sie hält auf und grüßt erstmal nett.
Sie hatte nen kleines Top an und nen doch sehr kurzen Rock. 
erst bla bla und dann fragt sie mich "Du sag mal..sieht man das Loch in meinem Rock?"
Ich schau hin.. "Nope, seh nichts"
Sie: "Also man sieht nicht meinen Schlüpper,ja?" (grinst mich dreckig an)
Ich: "Hehe.. ne"
Sie: "Ich hab ja auch garkeinen an "
Ich fang an zu lachen und geh weiter. Beim pinkeln fiel mir dann erstmal auf, wie sau dämlich ich war. 
Als ich wieder zurückging, war sie weg.
Später hab ich sie aufm Festivalgelände wieder gesehen -> hin da!

"Hallo Nachbarin :> "
"Kenn ich dich?" 
"Öh.. ist ungefähr ne Stunde her, dass du mich angesprochen hast und wir sind Nachbarn?
"Das wüsste ich.. "
(Und weg..)






Edou schrieb:


> In der Grundschule, schwimmen. Ich dachte mir mal: Ach, zieh die Badehose unter die normale, dann brauchst nicht großartig umziehn. Tja alles gepackt, aber was hab ich vergessen? Jaaa die Unterwäsche....1mal passiert, dann nie wieder!



DAS war der befreienste Tag meines Lebens!


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hab ich schonmal besser geschafft



Ehehe, kenn ich so ähnlich. 
Auf Byh dieses Jahr. Wir kamen grade von der Autogrammstunde mit Helloween zurück und so 2 Mädels haben mich "angeflirtet" von wegen "Uhh Helloween, wie geil..." usw...ich hab mir in die arschbacken gebissen als ich es gecheckt hatte.  Habse nichtmehr gesehn.


----------



## Alux (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich war heut extrem verpeilt:

Schultasche falsch geparkt
benutztes Geschirr statt in Geschirrspüler in den Kühlschrank getan
T-Shirt verkehrt herum angezogen
grad eben Kerzenanzünder mit Handy verwechselt ............es stinkt jetzt hier und links ist der Kotelettenanstz etwas weiter nach oben versetzt


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem man mit Mikroskop oder Lupe was untersucht hat, fanatisch die Brille suchen, während man halb blind sich umhertastet und schlimmer flucht als ein Seemann nur um sich dann irgendwann am Kopf zu kratzen und da ein komisches Gestell mit Gläsern zu finden...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich vergess öfter beim Duschen Shampoo auf meine Haare zu tun. Ich mach sie nass, schrubb mich ab, mach sie nochmal nass und steig aus der Dusche. Sieht natürlich hinterher aus wie vorher. -.-


----------



## Elrigh (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich zitiere mich hier mal selber, eine Geschichte aus einer Zeit, als das Wort AddOn noch ein Fremdwort für WOWler war...



> Tja, ich hatte mal ne Nacht durchgezockt - eine Waldelfenschurkin, frisch angefangen - und fuhr morgens um 5.00 Uhr durch ein Waldstück zur Frühschicht. Da flog eine Eule quer über die Straße und ich hätte schwören können, sie hatte einen gelben Balken über sich und die Schrift "Stigrid-Eule"...


----------



## LeWhopper (22. November 2011)

Ohrstäbchen (oder auch Wattestäbchen) in den Wäschekorb geschmissen und die Wäsche in den Mülleimer. Zum Glück fällt es mir spätestens ein wenn ich die Ohrstäbchen in den Wäschekorb geworfen habe


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2011)

Ich schaffe es zwar gleichzeitig zu fernsehen, Musik zu hören + PC-Spiele zu spielen, jedoch bin ich in anderen Angelegenheiten einfach 0 multitasking-fähig.

Wenn ich Geschichten vom Tag abends erzähle, vergesse ich mal Dinge rund um mich herum. Z. B. das mein Heiler kein Mana mehr hat und ich gerade auf einen Boss zustapfe.

Außerdem bin ich bekennender Kohlenstoffproduzent und damit Schuld an der Erderwärmung. Meine Pizzen werden nur selten "gar", meist haben sie eine Bräu...öh...Schwärzung.


Von dem Weg von der Arbeit weg zum Auto: "nu muss ich noch einkaufen und tanken". 41 Minuten und 3 Wutanfälle über Langsamfahrer später biege ich gerade in meine Einfahrt ein...


Wenn mal Dinge bei mir nicht "laufen", merkt man das in meinem Spielstil. Andere fahren "ungenaue" Rotationen, verlieren 3k von 15k DPS. Bei mir bricht der Schaden direkt auf 5-6k ein (von 25k) und ich bekomme trotzdem die Aggro, die ich sonst NIE habe.


Mein Hexenmeister trägt verdienterweise den Namen Tollpatsch. In den Gildennotizen tauchen Dinge auf wie "wo ich bin, ist hinten oder?". Mein Todesritter hat den Zusatz Chaos. Gildeninfo: "Chaos ist maßlos untertrieben".
Ich habe grundsätzlich ein Geschick dafür, Worst Cases möglich zu machen.



uuuuuuuund:

Ich war schonmal so verpeilt, dass ich
- direkt neben einen Polizisten bei rot über eine Ampel gegangen bin (als Kind)
- es geschafft habe, auf gewissen Spielseiten meine wichtigste (offizielle) Emailadresse anzugeben
- mich als Nebennutzer auf den Router eingetragen habe und anschließend für 10000 Internetminuten 500 Euro zahlen durfte, da Nebennutzer keine Flatratenutzer sind
- bösartige Links angeklickt habe und viiiieeele bunte Fenster auf dem Bildschirm sah


----------



## orkman (22. November 2011)

nen teller in den muelleimer schmeissen wollte obwohl er doch in die spuehlmaschine sollte :/
was in den kuehlschrank stellen sollte und ichs in den muell geworfen hab ;/

jaja bei mir landet alles im muell

aber krass verpeilt war ich mal als ich aufwachte , dachte der wecker haette geklingelt , mich vollanziehe , kaffee gemacht habe , am zaehne putzen war und ich nomma auf den wecker schaue und sehe dass es 3 uhr frueh war und ich noch 3 stunden pennen konnte ... wieder ausgezogen , pyjama an und weiterpennen


----------



## Alterac123 (22. November 2011)

Ich war schonmal so verpeilt,dass ich meine Unterhose in die Toilette geworfen habe


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon einige male passiert :3


----------



## Zonalar (22. November 2011)

Ich war schonmal so verpeilt, dass ich geträumt hab wie ich darüber träume, endlich ausm Bett zu Kriechen und auf Klo zu gehen. Als ich realisierte, dass ich nicht wirklich aufstand, stand ich auf, und ging aufs Klo.
Dann bin ich aufgewacht... und bin zum Dritten mal aufs Klo!

Ich wollte einfach nur wieder schlafen! >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich war schonmal so verpeilt,dass ich beim Feiern meinen Handy Akku verloren habe und am nächsten Morgen stundenlang versucht habe, mein Handy aufzuladen bzw anzumachen, es aber einfach nicht wollte.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wo der Akku jetzt liegt, ist und bleibt ein Mysterium. Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery-Team ? [/font]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. November 2011)

Noch heute morgen passiert

Immer wenn ich aufwache ist meine erste Amtshandlung ins Bad zu gehen und mir anständig den Mund auszuspülen.
Ist wie ein Reflex und inzwischen nicht mehr steuerbar. Allerdings hab ich mir heut morgen, weils so kalt war, zuerst nen Pullover mit solchen Bömmeln für die Kapuze angezogen.
Ich geh also runter, nimm nen Mund voll Wasser, merk das meine Bömmeln im Waschbecken hängen, zieh den Kopf zurück, spuck allerdings schon wie automatisch aus und alles landet auffem Boden -____-


----------



## iShock (22. November 2011)

als ich 6 oder 7 war hab ich geträumt ich wär Superman... schön durch die Gegend geflogen im Traum - Luftrolle gemacht  und BÄM mitm gesicht auf den Fußboden geknallt 

ich war vllt überrascht oO


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2011)

... beim Essen im Auto den Löffel von der Rückband unter den Fahrersitz geworfen habe und der sich dort verkeilt hat.

... regelmäßig statt meines Geburtsdatums das Datum des jeweiligen Tages auf Klausuren und Essays schreibe.

... in die Wohnung zurückgehe, weil ich meine Geldbörse vergessen habe und diese beim Verlassen wieder nicht einpacke und auch noch den Schlüssel liegen lasse.

... Dreckwäsche statt in den Wäschekorb ins Klo schmeisse.

... Lebensmittel in meinen Kleiderschrank räume und dann suche.


----------



## Fauzi (23. November 2011)

Handy suchen obwohl mans in der Hand hält o.O


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2011)

Da gibt's bei mir so einige, z.B. daß

...ich in der Grundschule mal die Lehrerin mit "Mama" gerufen habe -.-
...ich passend/mit Karte zahle,  und die Kassiererin erwartungsvoll anstarre, die Hand hinhalte und sage "Und das Wechselgeld?" (passiert mir öfter mal-.-)
...ich auf einer Silvesterfeier mal vor 'ner hübschen Frau zurückgeschreckt bin - dabei wollte sie mir nur nen Kuss aufdrücken (because I got high...)
...ich auf einem Rockfestival intensiven Augenkontakt mit einer noch hübscheren Frau hatte, und plötzlich kotzen musste...
...ich auf dem selben Festvil im falschen Zelt aufgewacht bin - leider war da nich die hübsche Frau drin.


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. November 2011)

Nachts um 2 Uhr klingelt mein Handy, reißt mich aus dem Schlaf. Ich hämmer etwa 20 sekunden lang auf jeden Gegenstand herum, weil ich nicht realisiert habe, welcher denn nun dieses schreckliche Geräusch von sich gibt. Als ich dann das Handy ausgemacht habe, habe ich auf dem Display gesehn, dass ich anscheinend einen Anruf angenommen habe. Weitere 15 sekunden hab ich gebraucht, um zu checken, dass ich wissen will, wer da drann ist


----------



## Potpotom (28. November 2011)

Stehe mit dem Autoschlüssel meiner Frau vor meinem Auto und hämmere auf dem Knöpfchen rum und nix passiert. Gut, das blinkende Auto daneben hätte mich stutzig werden lassen sollen.


----------



## Berserkius (28. November 2011)

Das ich die Fernbedienung gesucht hatte und durch die bude gerannt bin wie ein Zäpfchen und am Ende die Fernbedienung in der Hand hielt. Schön blöde!!


----------



## vollmi (28. November 2011)

*Grml* heute mit dem Rasierapparat in der Tasche zur Firma gefahren. Ratet mal wo mein Handy grad liegt.


...Ich hoffe ich habs nicht abgespühlt

mfG René


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich war schonmal so verpeilt,dass ich meine Unterhose in die Toilette geworfen habe



LOL ist mir neulich auch passiert... meine Wäschekiste steht halt auch in der Nähe des Klos, da kommt das schonmal vor... ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Stehe mit dem Autoschlüssel meiner Frau vor meinem Auto und hämmere auf dem Knöpfchen rum und nix passiert. Gut, das blinkende Auto daneben hätte mich stutzig werden lassen sollen.



Ist mir auch schon mehrmals passiert, wenn ich das Auto von meinem Vater genommen hab. Automatisch zu meinem eigenen gegangen, ungefähr 10mal versucht, das Knöpfchen zu drücken, bis ich dann mal registriert hab, dass das Auto von meinem Vater blinkt und ich ja den Schlüssel in der Hand halte.


----------



## Alux (28. November 2011)

Ich bin heut morgen ne halbe Stunde panisch rumgerannt auf der Suche nach meiner Hose. xma durch das ganze Haus. Dann schau ich an mir runter...... SELFOWEND


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2011)

... Kaffee vorbereitet und dann vergessen hatte die Kanne unter zu stellen. Fünf Minuten später wundere ich mich, was im Nebenraum so komisch plätschert.

.

.

.

*SHOCK*


----------



## LiangZhou (28. November 2011)

Ich habe mir heute die Fernbedienung an den Kopf gehalten und wollte Telefonieren

Unser Tiefgaragentor ist kaputt und man muss es manuell aufschieben. Da ich aber jahrelang brav Knöpfchen gedrückt habe stehe ich jeden morgen davor und drücke und drücke und drücke...


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

Hehe, so gings mir Heute Morgen bei der Einfahrt in die Tiefgarage... Magnetkarte rangehalten, nix passiert, gewundert, Magnetkarte nochmal rangehalten - "Error" gelesen, nochmal gewundert, rangehalten, doof geguckt, rangehalten, noch verwirrter geguckt und den Klingelknopf gedrückt damit die Wachleute die Schranke hochmachen.

Schon komisch, man liest nu schon das da was nicht in Ordnung ist, aber diese verdammte Gewohnheit - und das in der frûh noch ohne Kaffee.


----------



## vollmi (29. November 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute die Fernbedienung an den Kopf gehalten und wollte Telefonieren



Sei froh sammelst du keine Schusswaffen


----------



## LiangZhou (29. November 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sei froh sammelst du keine Schusswaffen



Made my Day


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2011)

Heute die Hose über die kurze Pyjamahose angezogen. Super Zufall, den sonst hätt ich heute auf dem Bau (Haus vollkommen aus Beton) frieren müssen


----------



## Slayed (29. November 2011)

... auf die Uhr schaue denke ich wäre zu spät zu nem Kumpel fahr der mich nur blöd anguggt und mich fragt ob ich in meinem Kaff keine Winterzeit hätte 

... nach der Fahrstunde fürs Motorrad auf mein Moped gestiegen bin und mich gefragt hab wo die Fußrasten aufeinmal hin sind.

... der Klassiker Boxershort anstatt in den Wäschekorb ins Klo befördert habe.

... mit Kumpels nach Holland gefahren bin weil wir uns Bier kaufen und mal Maaskantje (dass Dorf aus New Kids) ansehen wollten. Als wir über der Grenze waren gugg ich nen Kumpel an "Wir sind so blöd das gibts nich, wir wollen Bier kaufen und es is Sonntag."

... vor der Fahrschule stand und mich gefragt habe weshalb keiner da ist, tada es war der falsche Tag.

...nen Kaffe gemacht und vergessen den zu trinken.


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> ...nen Kaffe gemacht und vergessen den zu trinken.



Ist das etwa keine normale Sache? Ist man dann verpeilt?


Oh oh


----------



## WhiteSeb (1. Dezember 2011)

...nach dem Telefonieren 5 Minuten durchs Haus gerannt bin um die Fernbedienung zu suchen um den Ton wieder lauter zu stellen, nur um zu merken, dass ich sie die ganze Zeit in der Hand halte... oO


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

...vergessen habe, aufzustehen. Man liegt im Bett. Plötzlich überkommt einen da eine Ahnung, das man wach ist, der Wecker längst geklingelt hat...

Das hatte nichts mit nicht aufstehen "wollen" zu tun.


----------



## Littletall (2. Dezember 2011)

Tja, die beiden Sachen sind mir erst vor Kurzem passiert.

Ich mache mir einen Tee und spiele dann ein Videospiel, während er zieht. So nach ner halben Stunden (und außerdem mitten im Bosskampf) fällt mir mein Tee ein! Kacke! Pause gemacht, Tee geholt. War zum Glück nicht allzustark (Kamille) aber schon kalt...ich trink meinen Tee so gern kochend heiß.

Essen in den Ofen geschoben, Eieruhr gestellt. Zur Info, die klingelt leider manchmal nicht und man muss aufs Ticken hören.

Dann hab ich Anno 1701 gespielt und irgendwann sagt mein Freund. Die Uhr tickt gar nicht mehr...
Kacke mal zwei! Zum Ofen gerannt, Essen war leider etwas verbrannt.

Normalerweise verlier ich mich nicht so in Videospielen.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2011)

... den Schlüssel an der Tür außen hab stecken lassen - Samstag-Nachmittag. Sonntag Mittag klingelte dann eine nette, ältere Nachbarin und hat mich drauf hingewiesen.  Nicht auzudenken, wenn einfach plötzlich jemand in der Bude gestanden hätte - nachts.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... den Schlüssel an der Tür außen hab stecken lassen - Samstag-Nachmittag. Sonntag Mittag klingelte dann eine nette, ältere Nachbarin und hat mich drauf hingewiesen.  Nicht auzudenken, wenn einfach plötzlich jemand in der Bude gestanden hätte - nachts.


Auch schön... Schlüssel draussen stecken lassen und drinnen alles absuchen.


----------

